
National Spelling Bee, at a Loss for Words, Crowns 8 Co-Champions - duck
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/31/us/national-spelling-bee-champions.html
======
dang
Also [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/31/us/spellpundit-scripps-
sp...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/31/us/spellpundit-scripps-spelling-
bee.html), via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20067491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20067491)

~~~
gomez9
"It turned out the winners had more in common than an aptitude for spelling:
Six of them had relied on SpellPundit, a coaching company started last year by
two former competitive spellers."

I see a striking parallel to LeetCode. 8 way tie this year, could be 30 way
tie next year.

